# Odd-shaped bump on dog's head



## kliles1299 (Apr 23, 2016)

Has anyone ever seen anything like this?




This is the 2nd time she has one shaped like this. It grew to the size of my palm and became bloody and full of puss. Took a little over 2 months to heal. The first time she had anything like this was 2-1/2 years ago. She looked like she had been attacked by a swarm of mosquitoes and everyone of those bumps ruptured and looked the same. The vets (2 different clinics) were unable to figure out what was wrong.


This was about a month after we found the first bump (on her neck). It started out just like the one she has on her head now.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 23, 2016)

Could she have gotten a thorn or maybe one of those real sharp grass seeds stuck in there, causing a cyst? Could she have gotten stung and be allergic? Is it hard, soft, movable, ? Have you tried lancing it now before it becomes as bad as the other did?


----------



## kliles1299 (Apr 23, 2016)

She doesn't go too far from the house or into the woods any more or any where she can pick up thorns/scratches.  The first 'C' was on her neck several months ago. It grew in size but kept that shape. Then puss/blood started oozing out. It finally healed up. Now this one popped up on her head.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh, well, that's GOOD then! Now that it's popped you can clean it out and let it heal and it shouldn't get as large as the other one. I'd try to look through the residue to see if I could find anything that could have been the source for the initial infection (thorn grass seed, whatever).


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 23, 2016)

Yours looks like a short haired dog... When I was younger I bought my mom a Belgian Shepard, (long haired, colored like a German Shepard) and she would get ingrown hairs something awful... I'm talking golf ball or larger sized cysts. I'd lance them and squeeze out this nasty, gray, brain like pus...   She didn't like any part of it (the dog or mom), having them or having them lanced. But I couldn't just leave them...


----------



## kliles1299 (Apr 23, 2016)

There's nothing to lance. These growths are hard. The one on her neck healed. This one is forming on her head.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh... sorry... you said this one popped (space here for how I read it) up on her head... I though/read that as it popped... meaning lancing no longer necessary... Well, Don't know what to say/recommend... If it is the same as the previous one started out and is following the same basic growth pattern, and If it wasn't physically attached to the skull, meaning it wiggles around, no matter how "hard" it is, Figuring it's most likely the same as the last one, I'd lance it... Just me.

Whatever happens, could you let us know please? Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Rivmage (May 3, 2016)

My MIL had a basset hound that would get random bumps like that. The vet was never too worried about them. They would pop on their own (puss and blood) and take a while to heal or they never popped, for the last few years of his life, he had one on top of his head that never popped. It grow between a quarter and half dollar in size and just stopped. Never seemed to bother him. 

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...2011/08/02/whats-that-strange-scary-lump.aspx


----------

